# Scooter and Skipper Starring in Shark Week!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scooter and Skipper 
Starring
in 
Shark Week



​*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

(John Williams ominous JAWS theme lurking to the sound of our heartbeats)

_In the summer of 1975, director Steven Spielberg brought us an unprecedented terror and thrill that gave birth to the Summer Blockbuster in theaters wordwide for the next 4 decades...

Now just 1 month before its 40th anniversary, another breakthrough in motion picture history is made, as Universal's sensational new stars SkipnScoot are the first budgies ever to face the great white terror in the deep blue sea...
_
"Hey Skip, we better negotiate a bigger percentage of the royalties if we finish this scene in one piece" 

"Don't worry, Scoot. This cage is made of the strongest titanium alloy and much stronger than our F040 at home."


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:.....:laughing:....Oh my goodness is that funny stuff...I'm nearly in tear's here...

Little budgies in dive outfit's just made my day...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, these boys never cease to amaze me, their calm and confident look when faced by the shark is absolutely remarkable!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL they are very brave little birdies


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh,my!!! This is awesome. (stronger than the FO40's at home... big LOL).. But..... When Miss Oscarlyn and Miss Ivy saw those handsome boys being so unbelievably brave, they are demanding to meet the two superheros. I'm afraid they have huge crushes on the boys, Faerybee! :laughing2::laughing2:


----------



## Tristania (Dec 10, 2009)

That's simply brilliant! What brave budgies you have


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Now just 1 month before JAWs 40th anniversary, another breakthrough in motion picture history is made, as Universal's sensational new stars SkipnScoot are the first budgies ever to face the great white terror in the deep blue sea...

"Hey Skip, we better negotiate a bigger percentage of the royalties if we finish this scene in one piece" 

"Don't worry, Scoot. This cage is made of the strongest titanium alloy and much stronger than our F040 at home."

Click to expand...

 Doggone good thing that Shark Cage is super strong or Skipper and Scooter would be Hors d'oeuvres for Sharky! 



Jonah said:



:laughing1:.....:laughing:....Oh my goodness is that funny stuff...I'm nearly in tear's here...

Little budgies in dive outfit's just made my day...

Click to expand...

 Glad to make you laugh, Randy! 



aluz said:



Oh wow, these boys never cease to amaze me, their calm and confident look when faced by the shark is absolutely remarkable! 

Click to expand...

 They are much braver than I, Ana. The first time I met a shark when diving (and it was NOT a great white by the way) I started yelling through my respirator, "It's a shark, it's a shark, it's a shark!!" like that was going to make some kind of difference. :laughing:



kcladyz said:



LOL they are very brave little birdies

Click to expand...

 Indeed they are, Heidi!



jrook said:



Oh,my!!! This is awesome. (stronger than the FO40's at home... big LOL).. But..... When Miss Oscarlyn and Miss Ivy saw those handsome boys being so unbelievably brave, they are demanding to meet the two superheros. I'm afraid they have huge crushes on the boys, Faerybee! :laughing2::laughing2:

Click to expand...

Skipper and Scooter are always kind to their female fans and I'm sure they'd love to meet Misses Oscarlyn and Ivy the next time they are out in the Portland area, Judy!



Tristania said:



That's simply brilliant! What brave budgies you have 

Click to expand...

 Thank you. *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Deb is going to have to watch these two closely on their adventures!!!
Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness Skipper and Scooter you are sure living dangerously Jaws is eyeing off your little toes watch out that you don't lose a toenail as Jaws has his beady eye on it...

Skipper says!!!! Jaws what big teeth you have did you clean them they smell a bit fishy...

Scooter laughs you are so funny Skipper he wouldn't have a tooth brush big enough to clean them with

Skipper says I think that Jaws has his big beady eye on us can we go now..

Scooter says Skipper I will protect you from Jaws I have a spear gun if he gets to close... You will be safe with me...

Did Skipper and Skipper keep a tooth from Jaws as a souvenir....

Thank you for sharing Skipper and Scooters adventures I wonder if they will meet up with a dinosaur next time....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> "Don't worry, Scoot. This cage is made of the strongest titanium alloy and much stronger than our F040 at home."


More like...gold titanium alloy...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aha, the great daredevils are back! 
It seems nothing will ever harm our heroes, Skip n' Scoot! They are brave indeed to forfeit all bonds to the sky and land to swim below the deep blue depths of the seas...
_Nothing will they ever fear, no beast nor foe nor deed
And even if there's no turning back, the Agents shall succeed!_ 
 
Thanks for another great adventure with Skipooter! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Miss Deb is going to have to watch these two closely on their adventures!!!
Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Jo Ann, 
Most of the time I don't know what the boys are going to get up to next! 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my goodness Skipper and Scooter you are sure living dangerously

Did Skipper and Skipper keep a tooth from Jaws as a souvenir....

Thank you for sharing Skipper and Scooters adventures

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! 



StarlingWings said:



Aha, the great daredevils are back! 
It seems nothing will ever harm our heroes, Skip n' Scoot! They are brave indeed to forfeit all bonds to the sky and land to swim below the deep blue depths of the seas...
Nothing will they ever fear, no beast nor foe nor deed
And even if there's no turning back, the Agents shall succeed! 
 
Thanks for another great adventure with Skipooter! :laughing:

Click to expand...

 Skipooter thank you for tuning in to their latest escapade, Star! :laughing:*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I wonder who is swimming unprotected to take that photo of Skipper and Scooter? Bet it was the brave Peachy! Peachy is the true unseen hero


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Of course those two love sharks - they probably think they are just big birdies since all the other birds in the house have names starting with "S"


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I never knew they made budgie sized scuba gear.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Heidi,
Peachy is Directing the movie starring Skipper and Scooter.

He's had his little toes full trying to get the boys to follow his instructions though. They have their own ideas about how everything should be done since they are used to having free rein on their "Special Missions"*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

kcladyz said:


> I never knew they made budgie sized scuba gear.


Anything can be custom made for the wealthy, as Skipooter certainly is.



FaeryBee said:


> *Heidi,
> Peachy is Directing the movie starring Skipper and Scooter.
> 
> He's had his little toes full trying to get the boys to follow his instructions though. They have their own ideas about how everything should be done since they are used to having free rein on their "Special Missions"*


Oh my, Peachy is the director?! The plot thickens


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OK -- because I know this is what you really wanted...

http://talkbudgies.com/other-birds/284738-peachy-director-extrodinaire.html*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I LOVE the new sig picture ! Funny and cute! Such adventurous budgies...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow! They are very brave!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



I LOVE the new sig picture ! Funny and cute! Such adventurous budgies... 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julie!



nuxi said:



Wow! They are very brave!

Click to expand...

Much braver than I, Gaby! :wow:*


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

ROTFL! They are seriously funny and great wrapped into one! 
I'm loving the theme guys!!!! 

I think these wildlife programmes will feature 'deep sea feather divers!' I bet they could tell us a thing or two about the great white !!

There's a market for you there budgiebeans!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Sammiejw said:



I'm loving the theme guys!!!!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss Sammie!

If anyone has creative and wonderful ideas about adventures we should try or movies themes we should consider, please send us a Private Message.
Skip 'n Scooter (AKA Skipooter)*


----------

